# 2 bolts on same MOCA...question..



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

If I buy a second bolt..

I assume that I can get MYSHOWS of each...

but does anybody know if they will skip... (My roamio attached to the bolt does not skip..)

thanks


----------



## kisby (Mar 31, 2002)

The answer is yes. We have two bolts on our Moca and it works well.


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

In Theory any two, modern Tivo boxes both on the same Moca and using the same media access key should be able to share right? Don't have to be two Bolts.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I think the original poster is asking if he has 2 Bolts and plays a recording that has SkipMode on the first Bolt via the second Bolt will it have SkipMode or not.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I think you'll need somebody in the San Francisco or Chicago area to answer that since those are the only places where Skipmode has been rolled out to Roamios.

(Or wait till it's fully rolled out for all TiVo customers and figure it out then.)


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

waynomo said:


> I think you'll need somebody in the San Francisco or Chicago area to answer that since those are the only places where Skipmode has been rolled out to Roamios.
> 
> (Or wait till it's fully rolled out for all TiVo customers and figure it out then.)


He is asking about 2 Bolts. kisby indicated he had 2 Bolts and depending on how you read his answer I think he is saying SkipMode works no matter which Bolt recorded the show or which Bolt is playing it, but it is a little hard to tell because he didn't actually mention SkipMode in his response.


----------



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

Works like a charm..

once the mother ship has both on account..

you can SKIP using either BOLT and either MY SHOWS


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

scottfll954 said:


> Works like a charm..
> 
> once the mother ship has both on account..
> 
> you can SKIP using either BOLT and either MY SHOWS


Or with a Mini connected to a BOLT as its host DVR. (And I think it's safe to assume that the Mini would also be able to SkipMode any other BOLT's content available via the My Shows listing, as well, given Scott's answer.)


----------



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes... Mini does it all...

speed mode/skip mode .. HD channel ..

all from the HOST bolt


----------

